
Aspell and Hunspell: A Tale of Two Spell Checkers - djsumdog
http://penguindreams.org/blog/aspell-and-hunspell-a-tale-of-two-spell-checkers/
======
mci
Is the reference to "A tale of three spelling checkers"
([http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/spe.4380200607/ab...](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/spe.4380200607/abstract))
intended?

